# sacramento vintage swap meet this saturday



## island schwinn (Apr 14, 2011)

sacramento vintage bicycle 2nd annual swap meet this saturday.last one was great and mike is great people.hope to see you there.

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/bik/2320602524.html


----------



## ballooney (Apr 15, 2011)

Wish I could make it.  Take some pics and post them if you go.  Would be nice to see how this one compares to the last one in Orange County.


----------



## then8j (Apr 28, 2011)

How did this swap meet go?


----------



## slick (Apr 28, 2011)

It was AWESOME! I sold a bunch and was a good boy and stayed in my booth so I wouldn't buy anything and ended up buying a bunch from my buddy I rode up there with! I just can't stay away from good deals! This is a killer swap everytime and the turnout gets bigger and bigger.


----------



## then8j (Apr 28, 2011)

Are there any other swaps in northern ca?


----------

